# اسماء السبعين رسول



## مونيكا 57 (27 مايو 2014)

* اسماء السبعين رسول

1-القديس مرقس الرسول , معنى الاسم : طارق او مطرقة , اللغة :لاتينى
2-برنابا معنى الاسم : ابن الواعظ اللغة : ارامى
3- لوقا معنى الاسم :لوكاس اللغة : يونانى
4-متياس معنى الاسم :عطية الله اللغة : يونانى مشتق من العبرية 
5-يوسف ( الملقب برسابا )
6-كليوباس معنى الاسم :اب مشهور اللغة :يونانى
7-اسطفانوس(رئيس الشمامسة) معنى الاسم : تاج اللغة : يونانى
8-فيلبس الشماس معنى الاسم :عاشق الخيل اللغة :يونانى
9- بورخورس اللغة : يونانى
10- نيكانور معنى الاسم :منصور اللغة : يونانى
11- تيمون معنى الاسم : مكرم اللغة : يونانى
12- برميناس معنى الاسم : ثابت اللغة : يونانى
13- نيقولاس الشماس معنى الاسم :المنتصر على الشعب , اللغة : يونانى
14-القديس حنانيا الرسول معنى الاسم :يهوه تحنن اللغة : عبرى
15-لعازر حبيب الرب معنى الاسم :من يعينه الله اللغة : عبرى
16-اندرونيكوس معنى الاسم :قاهر الرجال اللغة :يونانى
17- يونياس اللغة : لاتينى
18- ارسطوبولس معنى الاسم: خير مبشر اللغة : يونانى
19- القديس فريسكا معنى الاسم :العجوز (المسن) اللغة: لاتينى
20- يهوذا
21- سلوانس معنى الاسم: المسئول اللغة : لاتينى
22- اولمباس اللغة : يونانى
23- تيطس
24- اغابوس معنى الاسم : المحبوب اللغة : يونانى
25- فورس معنى الاسم : قوة اللغة : لاتينى
26- كاربوس معنى الاسم :ثمرة اللغة : يونانى
27- ابفراس معنى الاسم :حسن المنظر اللغة : يونانى 
28- ابفرودتس معنى الاسم : حسن المنظر اللغة :يونانى
29- مناسون
30- امبلياس معنى الاسم : متسع اللغة :لاتينى
31- اوريانوس معنى الاسم :ظريف او مؤدب اللغة : لاتينى
32-سمعان الدباغ معنى الاسم : مستمع اللغة : عبرى
33-استاخيس معنى الاسم : سنبلة قمح اللغة : يونانى
34- ابولس
35- ابينوس معنى الاسم : الممدوح اللغة : يونانى
36-هيروديون اللغة : يونانى
37-قدراطس
38-اسنيكريتس معنى الاسم : لانظير له اللغة : يونانى
39-فليغون اللغة : يونانى
40-غايس الرسول
41-استرخس معنى الاسم: خير حاكم اللغة : يونانى
42-افتيخوس معنى الاسم : السعيد
43-سمعان كلوبا معنى الاسم :مستمع اللغة : يونانى
44-القديس مناين اللغة : يونانى
45-هرماس اللغة : يونانى
46-لينس
47-كوارتس معنى الاسم:الرابع اللغة : لاتينى
48-بتروباس معنى الاسم :حياة ابية اللغة : يونانى
49-ريناس الناموسى معنى الاسم : هبة اللغة :يونانى
50-سوستانيس معنى الاسم : سليم القوة اللغة : يونانى
51-فليمون معنى الاسم : محب اللغة: يونانى

52-ارخبس معنى الاسم : المتسلط اللغة : يونانى
53-انتيباس معنى الاسم :يحل عوضا عن ابيه اللغة : يونانى
54-ترتيوس معنى الاسم : الثالث اللغة : لاتينى
55-لوكيوس القيروانى
56-انيسيفورس معنى الاسم :من ياتى بالنفع اللغة : يونانى
57-تيخيكوس معنى الاسم :محصن اللغة : يونانى
58-نركيسوس معنى الاسم : نرجس اللغة : يونانى
59-اخائيكوس اللغة : يونانى
60-ارتيماس اللغة : يونانى
61-بوديس معنى الاسم : خجول اللغة : لاتينى
62- تروفيموس اللغة : يونانى
63- سوسيباترس معنى الاسم : صالح الابوين اللغة : يونانى
64-فرتوناتوس معنى الاسم : ذو الحظ اللغة : لاتينى
65-نيريوس اللغة : يونانى
66-ارسطوس معنى الاسم : محبوب اللغة : يونانى
67-اكيلا معنى الاسم : نسر اللغة : لاتينى
68-الكسندروس معنى الاسم : حامى البشر اللغة : يونانى
69- روفس معنى الاسم : احمر اللغة : لاتينى
70-ياسون معنى الاسم : شفاء اللغة : يونانى


كتاب السبعين رسول
 نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا متاؤس أسقف ورئيس دير السريان
​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 مايو 2014)

شكرا على المعلومات المهمة جدا ..
ربنا يبارك خدمة حضرتك المباركة ..


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 مايو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات المهمة جدا ..
> ربنا يبارك خدمة حضرتك المباركة ..





*اشكر مرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## peace_86 (28 مايو 2014)

معلومات جميلة.. اعتقد ان نصهم او اكثر مذكورين باسماءهم بالكتاب المقدس. صح؟

والرب يباركك عالموضوع


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 مايو 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> معلومات جميلة.. اعتقد ان نصهم او اكثر مذكورين باسماءهم بالكتاب المقدس. صح؟
> 
> والرب يباركك عالموضوع



*
  أسماء السبعين رسولًا

 1مارمرقس	 
كاروز الديار المصرية، استشهد عام 68 بشر في لبنان وسوريا وقبرص وروما.
 2برنابا / يوسف	 
برنابا / يوسف هو قدم بولس للرسل، زميل بولس في الخدمة، استشهد في قبرص مسقط رأسه.
3 لوقا
لوقا هو طبيب ورسام، لازم بولس في أسفاره، كتب الإنجيل وأعمال الرسل، استشهد علي يد نيرون.

4 متياس
حل محل يهوذا الإسخريوطي الخائن، بشر آكلي لحوم البشر، عذب كثيرًا، تنيح بسلام.
5 يوسف / يسطس	 
رشح ليحل محل يهوذا الإسخريوطي، بشر في بتروبوليس وأصبح أسقف لها.
6 كليوباس	 
أحد تلميذي عمواس، بشر في بلاد عديدة ثم مات.
 7أسطفانوس
أستفانوس هو أول السبعين، أول الشمامسة، أول الشهداء.
8 فيلبس
أحد الشمامسة، بشر في أشدود وقيصرية وأسيا، تنيح بسلام.
9 بروخورس	 	
شماس، خدم مع يوحنا الحبيب، أصبح أسقف علي نيقوميدية، تنيح بسلام.
10 نيكانور	 
شماس، استشهد رجمًا في قبرص عام 76م.	 
11 	 تيمون
شماس، بشر في قبرص، أسقف علي أحد مدن البلقان، استشهد مصلوبًا.	 
12 برميناس	 
شماس، لازم أورشليم لرعاية الفقراء والأرامل.	 
13 نيقولاوس	
كان شماس، ضُل كيهوذا الإسخريوطي، اعتنق بدعة، أبغضه الرب.	 
14 حنانيا	
أسقف دمشق، عمد شاول، استشهد رجمًا.	 
 15 لعازر	
أقامة السيد من الأموات، أسقف قبرص، تنيح بسلام.	 
16 اندرونيكوس
اندرونيكوس سجن مع بولس، خدم مع يونياس الرسول، أسقف بنوتياس.	 
17 يونياس	
نسيب بولس الرسول لكنه آمن بالمسيح قبله، تنيح بسلام بعد تحمل شدائد كثيرة.	 
18 رستوبولس
أسقف علي أحد مدن اسبانيا، استشهد رجمًا.	 
19 فريسكا	
أسقف علي خورانياس، تنيح بسلام.	 
20 يهوذا / برنابا (أداي)	
بشر الأمم بقرارات مجمع أورشليم، رفيق سيلا، كان واعظ مقتدر.	 
21 سلوانس
سلوانس المعروف باسم سيلا، خدم مع بولس، أسقف علي تسالونيكي.	 
22 أولمباس
شارك بطرس الرسول شدائده،استشهد بعده بيوم واحد.	 	
23 تيطس	
تيطس من جزيرة كريت واسقفًا لها، خدم مع بولس.	 
24 	 أغابوس
تنبأ عن جوع شديد واضطهاد، بشر في أنطاكية.	 
25  فورس
رافق بولس وبشر في أماكن كثيرة، تنيح بسلام.	
26 كاربوس
خدم في اليهودية، أسقفًا علي ترواس، تنيح بسلام.	 
ابفراس	27
ابفراس هو خادم غيور خدم في كولوسي، لاودكية، هيرابوليس، نال إكليل الشهادة.	 
ابفرودتس	28
خدم ابفرودتس في فليبي، خدم مع بولس، نال إكليل الشهادة.	 
مناسون	29
قبرصي،خدم في قبرص، نال إكليل الشهادة.	 
امبلياس	 30
خدم في رومية، أصبح أسقف علي أحد مدن روسيا، استشهد.	 
 اوربانوس	 31
اوربانوس عاون بولس كثيرًا، أسقف علي مكدونية، نال إكليل الشهادة.	
سمعان الدباغ	 32
استضاف بطرس، كرز في بيزنطية، نال إكليل الشهادة.	 
 استاخيس	 33
خدم في رومية، نال إكليل الشهادة.	
ابلس	 34
أسقف هيراكليا، تنيح بسلام بعد جهاد عظيم.	 
 أبينتوس	 35
خدم أبينتوس في رومية، سيم أسقفًا علي قرطاجنة، تنيح بسلام.	
 هيروديون	 36
ولد في طرسوس، خدم في تيراس واستشهد فيها رجمًا.	
قدراطس	 37
يوناني، بشر في مدينة مغنيسية، استشهد في آثينا.	 
 اسينكرتيس	 38
خدم في رومية، تنيح بسلام.	
غايس	 39
خدم في تسالونيكي، بشر في أنطاكية، نال إكليل الشهادة.	 
 ارسترخس	 40
مقدوني، بشر ارسترخس في اليونان، سافر مع بولس، تنيح بسلام.	
افتيخوس 41
خدم افتيخوس مع يوحنا الحبيب، خدم مع بولس، بشر في سبسطية، تنيح بسلام.
سمعان كلوبا 42
ابن شقيق يوسف النجار، أسقف أورشليم، استشهد عن عمر 120 عام.
مناين 43
كرز وعلم في أنطاكية، تنيح بسلام.
فليغون44
خدم في رومية، تنيح بسلام.
هرماس	 45
اشتهر بأنه جامع الفضائل.
لينس46
اول اسقف علي رومية واستشهد هناك.
كوارتس	 47
بشر كوارتس في أسبانيا، كرز مع بولس الرسول في كورونثوس، استشهد في أسبانيا.
48بتروباس
خدم في رومية، اسقف برتوبياس، تنيح بسلام.
49 زنياس
المشهور بالناموسي لعلمه الغزير، خدم في كريت، تنيح بسلام.
فليمون	 50
ولد فليمون في لاودكية، خدم في كولوسي، كتب له بولس الرسول رسالة، تنيح بسلام.
أرخبس	 51
أرخبس هو ابن فليمون، واسقف كولوسي، دعاه بولس بالمتجند معه.
انتيباس 52
ذكر في سفر الرؤيا، أسقف برغامس، نال إكليل الشهادة.
ترتيوس	 53
خدم ترتيوس مع بولس الرسول، صار أسقف علي أيقونيا، تنيح بسلام.
لوكيوس القيرواني 54
علم في أنطاكية، أقيم أسقف علي كنخريا.
انيسيفورس 55
خدم في أفسس وبارسنيه، والي أفسس سحله علي الصخر والشوك حتي استشهاده.
تيخيكوس 56
خدم تيخيكوس في أسيا الصغري، رافق بولس الرسول في بعض أسفاره.
سوستانيس	 57
سيم أسقفًا، استشهد برميه في البحر فمات غرقًا.
نركيسوس	 58
خدم نركيسوس في رومية، رافق بولس، رسم أسقفًا لأثينا.
اخائيكوس	 59
خدم في كورونثوس، زار بولس الرسول في سجنه.
أرتيماس	 60
خدم أرتيماس مع بولس الرسول.
بوديس	61
خدم في رومية.  
تروفيموس	62
خدم تروفيموس مع بولس الرسول، رسم أسقف علي روما.
سوسيباترس	63
سوسيباترس هو يوناني، صاحب بولس الرسول، رسم أسقف علي أيقونيه.
فرتوناتوس	64
كورونثوثي، خدم فرتوناتوس مع بولس في أفسس.
نيريوس	65
خدم في روما.
ارسطوس66
ارسطوس هو واحد من رفاق بولس الرسول، رسم أسقف علي أورشليم.
اكيلا67
كان اكيلا صديقًا لبولس الرسول، خيام.
68 الكسندروس
ابن سمعان القيرواني، رسم اسقف علي افينون بفرنسا.
69روفس
البن الثاني لسمعان القيرواني، رسم اسقف علي تيباس.
ياسون	70
طرسوسي، أسقف علي طرسوس، كرز بالمسيح في تسالونيكي.
​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 مايو 2014)

*فعلا عدد كبير منهم مذكور  فى الكتاب المقدس
اشكرك ابنى العزيز لمرورك الجميل 
الرب يباركك ويحميك
​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 مايو 2014)

*شكرا ياماما علي الموضوع الرائع 
اللي حقيقي انا اتسفدت منه كتير
وعرفت اسماء رسل
اول مره اعرفهم ..

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك امي .
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شكرا ياماما علي الموضوع الرائع
> اللي حقيقي انا اتسفدت منه كتير
> وعرفت اسماء رسل
> اول مره اعرفهم ..
> ...




*اشكرك ابنتى الحبيبة  على المرور الجميل والتشجيع
الرب يباركك ويحافظ عليكى​*


----------



## soul & life (29 مايو 2014)

معلومات جميلة معانى لاسماء نعرفها لكن مش بنعرف ايه معنى الاسم
شكرا لحضرتك الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 مايو 2014)

*دايما بنقول سبعين رسول
 لكن اغلبنا ميعرفش مين السبعين دول بالظبط 
وانا كمان فى اسماء اول مره اسمع عنها 
معلومه جميله جدا وجديده 
مجهود رائع تسلم ايديكى دايما متميزه *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 مايو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> معلومات جميلة معانى لاسماء نعرفها لكن مش بنعرف ايه معنى الاسم
> شكرا لحضرتك الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك





*ميرسى للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 مايو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *دايما بنقول سبعين رسول
> لكن اغلبنا ميعرفش مين السبعين دول بالظبط
> وانا كمان فى اسماء اول مره اسمع عنها
> معلومه جميله جدا وجديده
> مجهود رائع تسلم ايديكى دايما متميزه *




*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 مايو 2014)

معلومات مهمة
الرب يباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 مايو 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> معلومات مهمة
> الرب يباركك




*ميرسى للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

*ميرسى يا مامتى للموضوع الرائع 
حقيقى فى اسماء كتير ماكنتش اعرفها 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا ماما*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ميرسى يا مامتى للموضوع الرائع
> حقيقى فى اسماء كتير ماكنتش اعرفها
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا ماما*​





*ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 مايو 2014)

معلومات جديدة علء اذني 
الرب يباركك 
شكرا للمعلومات


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> معلومات جديدة علء اذني
> الرب يباركك
> شكرا للمعلومات




*ميرسى للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## خــلـيجي (29 مايو 2014)

الاخت الفاضلة مونيكا، شكراً جزيل الشكر لهذه المعلومات القيمة.. باركك الرب


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 مايو 2014)

خــلـيجي قال:


> الاخت الفاضلة مونيكا، شكراً جزيل الشكر لهذه المعلومات القيمة.. باركك الرب



*
اشكرك للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## روزا فكري (30 مايو 2014)

حقيقي ياماما موضوع جميل جداا
وفي اسماء ومعاني اسماء اغلبها جديد عليا
شكرا لحضرتك بجد​


----------



## النهيسى (30 مايو 2014)

*موضوع يستحق التقييم
بركه صلاتهم وطلباتهم مع حضرتك والجميع آمين
شكرا جدا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2014)

*معلومات جميييييييلة
شكرا جزيلا عل الموضوع *​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 مايو 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> حقيقي ياماما موضوع جميل جداا
> وفي اسماء ومعاني اسماء اغلبها جديد عليا
> شكرا لحضرتك بجد​



*اشكرك حبيبتى للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 مايو 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع يستحق التقييم
> بركه صلاتهم وطلباتهم مع حضرتك والجميع آمين
> شكرا جدا​*



*اشكرك استاذى للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 مايو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *معلومات جميييييييلة
> شكرا جزيلا عل الموضوع *​




*اشكرك حبيبتى للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## peace_86 (30 مايو 2014)

*ما رأيك يا سيدة مونيكا لو نكتب الشواهد الكتابية لكل رسول؟*


----------



## mera22 (30 مايو 2014)

موضوع جميل اوووي بجد
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## elamer1000 (30 مايو 2014)

*حلو خالص*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 مايو 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *ما رأيك يا سيدة مونيكا لو نكتب الشواهد الكتابية لكل رسول؟*



*فكرة جميلة
ربما تحتاج بعض الوقت ولكن ستكون افضل بكثير
الكتاب على موقع الانبا تكلا وسوف ابدا
اشكرك بيس لافكارك الجميلة
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 مايو 2014)

mera22 قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووي بجد
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​



*اشكرك حبيبتى للمرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 مايو 2014)

elamer1000 قال:


> *حلو خالص*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *+++*​



ا* اشكرك ابنى الامير
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 مايو 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *ما رأيك يا سيدة مونيكا لو نكتب الشواهد الكتابية لكل رسول؟*



*    هذا الاصحاح به عدد كبير من اسماء السبعين رسول
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية

الفصل / الأصحاح السادس عشر



1 أوصي إليكم بأختنا فيبي، التي هي خادمة الكنيسة التي في كنخريا

2 كي تقبلوها في الرب كما يحق للقديسين، وتقوموا لها في أي شيء احتاجته منكم، لأنها صارت مساعدة لكثيرين ولي أنا أيضا

3 سلموا على بريسكلا وأكيلا العاملين معي في المسيح يسوع

4 اللذين وضعا عنقيهما من أجل حياتي، اللذين لست أنا وحدي أشكرهما بل أيضا جميع كنائس الأمم

5 وعلى الكنيسة التي في بيتهما. سلموا على أبينتوس حبيبي، الذي هو باكورة أخائية للمسيح

6 سلموا على مريم التي تعبت لأجلنا كثيرا

7 سلموا على أندرونكوس ويونياس نسيبي، المأسورين معي، اللذين هما مشهوران بين الرسل، وقد كانا في المسيح قبلي

8 سلموا على أمبلياس حبيبي في الرب

9 سلموا على أوربانوس العامل معنا في المسيح، وعلى إستاخيس حبيبي

10 سلموا على أبلس المزكى في المسيح. سلموا على الذين هم من أهل أرستوبولوس

11 سلموا على هيروديون نسيبي. سلموا على الذين هم من أهل نركيسوس الكائنين في الرب

12 سلموا على تريفينا وتريفوسا التاعبتين في الرب. سلموا على برسيس المحبوبة التي تعبت كثيرا في الرب

13 سلموا على روفس المختار في الرب، وعلى أمه أمي

14 سلموا على أسينكريتس ، فليغون، هرماس، بتروباس، وهرميس، وعلى الإخوة الذين معهم

15 سلموا على فيلولوغس وجوليا، ونيريوس وأخته، وأولمباس، وعلى جميع القديسين الذين معهم

16 سلموا بعضكم على بعض بقبلة مقدسة. كنائس المسيح تسلم عليكم

17 وأطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة أن تلاحظوا الذين يصنعون الشقاقات والعثرات، خلافا للتعليم الذي تعلمتموه، وأعرضوا عنهم

18 لأن مثل هؤلاء لا يخدمون ربنا يسوع المسيح بل بطونهم. وبالكلام الطيب والأقوال الحسنة يخدعون قلوب السلماء

19 لأن طاعتكم ذاعت إلى الجميع، فأفرح أنا بكم، وأريد أن تكونوا حكماء للخير وبسطاء للشر

20 وإله السلام سيسحق الشيطان تحت أرجلكم سريعا. نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم. آمين

21 يسلم عليكم تيموثاوس العامل معي، ولوكيوس وياسون وسوسيباترس أنسبائي

22 أنا ترتيوس كاتب هذه الرسالة، أسلم عليكم في الرب

23 يسلم عليكم غايس مضيفي ومضيف الكنيسة كلها. يسلم عليكم أراستس خازن المدينة، وكوارتس الأخ

24 نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم. آمين

25 وللقادر أن يثبتكم، حسب إنجيلي والكرازة بيسوع المسيح، حسب إعلان السر الذي كان مكتوما في الأزمنة الأزلية

26 ولكن ظهر الآن، وأعلم به جميع الأمم بالكتب النبوية حسب أمر الإله الأزلي، لإطاعة الإيمان

27 لله الحكيم وحده، بيسوع المسيح، له المجد إلى الأبد. آمين​*


----------



## peace_86 (31 مايو 2014)

*شكراً سيدتي أستاذة مونيكا على التعديل وتعبك معانا..


أنا كنت أعتقد أن لوقا هو أحد ال70 رسول .. بس الواضح أنه لا ..

وشكراً جزيلاً مرة ثانية.. الرب يحميك*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (31 مايو 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *شكراً سيدتي أستاذة مونيكا على التعديل وتعبك معانا..
> 
> 
> أنا كنت أعتقد أن لوقا هو أحد ال70 رسول .. بس الواضح أنه لا ..
> ...


*
لا يا أخى القديس لوقا هو فعلا أحد السبعين رسول ..
راجع القائمة ثانيا ..
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2015)

*اسماء السبعين رسول وبعض معانيهم*

​ *اسماء السبعين رسول وبعض معانيهم​​*​

1- مارمرقس الانجيلى
مرقس كلمه لاتينية معناها طارق او مطرقه واسمه العبرى يوحنا ومعناها الله الحنان

2- القديس برنابا الرسول
برنابا اسم ارامى معناه ابن الوعظ

3- القديس لوقا الانجيلى
كلمة "لوقا" غالبًا اختصار للكلمة اللاتينية "لوقانوس Lucanus " أو"لوكيوس" وتعني "حامل النور"، أو "المستنير"

4- القديس متياس الرسول
متياس اسم يونانى مشتق من الاسم العبرى متاثيا معناه عطيه الله

5- يوسف الملقب يسطس
وكان غيور او حار بالروح وكان متقدما فى خدمته

6- القديس كليوباس
كليوباس اسم يونانى يرجع انه اختصار كليوباتروس
معناه اب مشهور

7- القديس اسطفانوس
اسم يونانى معناه تاج او اكليل من الزهور

8- القديس فيلبس الشماس
فيلبس اسم يونانى معناه خيال (عاشق الخيل)

9- القديس بروخورس الشماس
اسم يونانى معناه قائد فى جوقة المرتلين

10-القديس نيكانور الشماس
اسم يونانى معناه منصور

11- القديس تيمون الشماس
اسم يونانى معناه مكرم

12- القديس برميناس الشماس
اسم يونانى معناه ثابت

13- نيقولاوس الشماس
معناه المنتصر على الشعب

14- القديس حنانيا
اسم عبرى معناه يهوه تحنن

15- لعازر حبيب الرب
مختصر اليعازر معناه من يعينه الله

16- اندرونيكوس
اسم يونانى معناه قاهر الرجال

17- يونياس
اسم لاتينى ربما مختصر يونيانوس

18- ارستوبولس
كلمه يونانيه معناها خبر مبشر

19- القديس فريسكا
اسم لاتينى معناه عجوز

20- يهوذا الملقب برسابا -
21- سلوانس اسم لاتينى معناه المسئول
22- اولمباس اسم يونانى
23- القديس تيطس
 24- القديس اغابوس معناه المحبوب
25- فورس كلمه لاتينية معناه قوة
26- كاريوس كاريوس كلمه يونانيه معناه ثمر
27- ابفراس اسم يونانى معناه حسن المظهر
28- ابفرودتس اسم يونانى معناه حسن المظهر
29- مناسون من قبرص
30- امبلياس اسم لاتينى معناه نتسع
31- اوربانوس اسم لاتينى معناه ظريف او مؤدب
32- سمعان الدباغ معناه متسع
33- استاخيس اسم يونانى معناه سنبله قنح
34- ابلبس
35- ابينتوس معناه الممدوح 
36-هيروديون اسم يونانى معناه تابع هيرودس
37- قدراطس
 38- اسينكرتيس معناه لا نظير له
39- فليغون معناه متقد
40- غايس
 41- ارسترخس معناه خير حاكم
42- افتيخوس معناه السعيد الطالع
43- سمعان كلوبا معناه مستمع
44-مناين معناه منحيم
45 -هرماس
 47- كوارتس معناه الرابع
48-بتروباس معناه حياه ابيه
49-زيناس الناموس معناه هبه
50- سوستانيس سليم القوة
51- فليمون معناه محب
 52- ارخبس معناه المتسلط
53-انيباس من يحل عوضا عن ابيه
54- ترتيوس معناه الثالث
55- لوكيوس القيروانى
56- انيسفورس من يأتى بالنفع
57- تيخيكوس معناه محصن
58- نركيسوس معناه نرجس
60- ارتيماس 
61- بوديس معناه خجول
62- تروفيموي
 63-سوسيباترى 
64- فرتوناتوس معناه ذو الحظ
65-نيريوس معناه لاله البحر
66- ارسطوس معناه محبوب
 67-اكيلا
68-الكسندروس 
69-روفس معناه احمر
70- ياسون معناه شفاء

copy​​​​​​​


----------



## baho (22 يوليو 2015)

الرب يبارك حياتكي اختنا العزيزه *مونيكا 57*  ويبار بالخدمة 
 شكراً على التقيم و الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم
للرب يسوع كل المجد و الكرامه الى الابد امين​


----------

